# UK Adder (Vipera Berus)



## AlexNorth

Hi,

Does anybody know any good places to find and photograph adders? I live in the North West UK. I have been searching for a few weeks now without any luck. 

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Paul F

Alarm bells do start to ring a bit here!

Are you not the same person trying to buy ANY venomous snakes in the for sale section?

My fullest apologies if I have got you mixed up:blush:


----------



## AlexNorth

Hi

I am the same person.

I was actually more interested in Puff Adders, not just ANY snake

Why are alarm bells ringing?

I am not going to disturb the Adders if that is what you mean. I am going to be taking part in a survey for adders in the Summer so I just wanted to have an idea. I also want to take a few photos 

Thanks


----------



## Paul F

I did see the picture, but as you only said "venomous snakes", I thought you just meant venomous snakes, as in "any"!

I said I could be wrong :whistling2:


----------



## AlexNorth

No worries mate 

I can see how it looked a bit dodgy lol.


----------



## s3xy_sheep

ive got a video somewhere can dig out for ya if ya want it of an adder swimming accross a lake in north wales from bout 5 yrs ago took while me and my bro were carp fishin


----------



## SnakeBreeder

With your interest in venomous things ( Mangrove snakes, False Water Cobras, Puff Adders and even Funnel webs etc ) maybe the temptation to pocket the adder would prove too tempting :blush:
I've heard wild caught adders do not do well in captivity.
Hope I'm not reading to much in to your posts.


----------



## AlexNorth

Hi,

I can assure you 100% I would never dream of taking an adder out of the wild. I have zero respect for people who do stupid things like that. I think anyone who goes looking for adders has an interest in venomous reptiles. I don't see why someone who isn't interested in venomous reptiles would go looking for an adder. Pluss I could just buy some Vipera species, as they all look the same lol. 

Thanks


----------



## rmy

Read an article in the paper the other day which suggested that the adder is dying off in the UK


----------



## Amy2310

Move to Cornwall, simple way of photographing them then.


----------



## slippery42

Alex,

You appear to be a relative newcomer to the forum so as such nobody knows you and are unlikely to give you site information.

I always stress that people should never give out adder locations on forums at all.

Most serious field herpers undertaking long term studies (that includes me) will never divulge locations for fear of disturbance.

The best advice I can give you is go out and look in decent habitat and find your own sites though dedication and hard work.

It may take some time but the rewards are worth it.

It takes dedication and passion to be able to get this type of image so good luck


----------



## Skeet

slippery42 said:


> Alex,
> 
> You appear to be a relative newcomer to the forum so as such nobody knows you and are unlikely to give you site information.
> 
> I always stress that people should never give out adder locations on forums at all.
> 
> Most serious field herpers undertaking long term studies (that includes me) will never divulge locations for fear of disturbance.
> 
> The best advice I can give you is go out and look in decent habitat and find your own sites though dedication and hard work.
> 
> It may take some time but the rewards are worth it.
> 
> It takes dedication and passion to be able to get this type of image so good luck
> image


That is an inspiring image and worthy advice. Actually, it's a stunning image:2thumb:

I had considered my first Adder outing today, as it has been sunny down in Kent and there is a known site nearby.

May I ask, in the interests of safety and not disturbing the snake; what focal length are you using...2-300mm?


----------



## Carnuss

Is it just me or does that last adder still have an eyecap? :hmm:


----------



## intamin123

i live in the northwest of england and i am going up to the lakes in the end of april around coniston lake this area has a very good population of vipera berus which is the reason i am going.if you are interested you can always tag along with me.and dont worry i do use the proper gear to handle them so you wont get bit.if you want to tag along give me a buzz on 07729515855


----------



## jona

Amy2310 said:


> Move to Cornwall, simple way of photographing them then.


 
Thats what i did....well to north devon anyway:2thumb:


----------



## Razorscale

Carnuss said:


> Is it just me or does that last adder still have an eyecap? :hmm:


It looked like it was still in shed to me.


----------



## Darklas

rmy said:


> Read an article in the paper the other day which suggested that the adder is dying off in the UK


They are certainly on the decline. 
BBC - Earth News - Adders, toads and lizards are disappearing from UK


----------



## blood and guts

Darklas said:


> They are certainly on the decline.
> BBC - Earth News - Adders, toads and lizards are disappearing from UK


The areas i spend a lot of time are in definate decline, not just adders either but all reptiles and amphibians..


----------



## PESKY

Carnuss said:


> Is it just me or does that last adder still have an eyecap? :hmm:


its just you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Podarcis

There are a few points here; someone with an interest in herpetology generally (rather than simply venomous snakes) might want to see them, or anyone interested in general natural history. The points made about locations and keeping them secret or discretely shared are very valid. Enjoy the countryside and find them for yourself. There is no doubt either about adder decline.
Lastly, there seems to be a worrying tendency for people to handle these snakes. This is not necessary and proves and contributes little.


----------



## rmy

Podarcis said:


> There are a few points here; someone with an interest in herpetology generally (rather than simply venomous snakes) might want to see them, or anyone interested in general natural history. The points made about locations and keeping them secret or discretely shared are very valid. Enjoy the countryside and find them for yourself. There is no doubt either about adder decline.
> Lastly, there seems to be a worrying tendency for people to handle these snakes. This is not necessary and proves and contributes little.


+ there is always the very great risk that you will be bitten and if you are bitten whilst handling an adder I personally hope it really hurts! Reason is that you shouldnt be touching them.


----------



## cbarnes1987

Razorscale said:


> It looked like it was still in shed to me.


no s:censor: :lol2:

north wales is a great place for adders, i know of one place in particular...
but would never to reveal anyone i dont know...
if you are taking part in a survey then surely the person running the survey would reveal the best sites...
like ''count me in!'' http://www.record-lrc.co.uk/


----------



## buggs

had a bite off a night adder,very similar in symptoms I guess.not reccomended.


----------



## stegriff

there are 4 very good sites in north wales and hopefully this years site ive been allocated to survey has them in fingers crossed ,NARRS Surveyor.:2thumb:


----------



## PDR

intamin123 said:


> i live in the northwest of england and i am going up to the lakes in the end of april around coniston lake this area has a very good population of vipera berus which is the reason i am going.if you are interested you can always tag along with me.and dont worry i do use the proper gear to handle them so you wont get bit.if you want to tag along give me a buzz on 07729515855



Hmmmm, but should you really be handling them?


----------



## slippery42

PDR said:


> Hmmmm, but should you really be handling them?


Completely agree Paul, there is no need or justification in man handling adders.

Use you skills to get close and sorry to say if you aint experienced enough to get close without handling then stay back and leave them alone!

They are having a hard enough time as it is!

On the same score I personally think putting wild adders threads in the DWA section is wrong.

Yes they are covered by the DWA act but threads on adders are more suited to the field section of forums!


----------



## s3xy_sheep

stegriff said:


> there are 4 very good sites in north wales and hopefully this years site ive been allocated to survey has them in fingers crossed ,NARRS Surveyor.:2thumb:


your not too far from me m8 ive seen them in a few areas in north wales between yours an mine even filmed one swimming accross a lake while we were fishing


----------



## Owzy




----------



## stegriff

s3xy_sheep said:


> your not too far from me m8 ive seen them in a few areas in north wales between yours an mine even filmed one swimming accross a lake while we were fishing


its good living right next door to wepre park :2thumb: you ever seen any at that nature reserve just outside wrexham cant remember the name but i know its not called loggerheads thats the 1 just bye mold


----------

